# Neuer Eintrag im Kontextmenü



## xtramen01 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss sehr oft php Dateien erstellen.
Ich mach das meistens über das Kontextmenü. Also Rechtsklick und dann, neue Textdatei erstellen. Die ich dann wiederum umbenennen muss.

Kann man selbst einen Eintrag ins KOntextmenü vornehmen, das man automatisch die Auswahl hat, um eine PHP Datei zu erstllen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ComFreek (30. August 2011)

So kannst du zumindest einen Eintrag machen:

Öffne den Registrierungs-Editor:
Drücke [Windows-Taste]+[R]
Tippe regedit ein und bestätige

Navigiere zu HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
Jetzt rechtsklicke im rechten Fensterteil und wähle im Kontextmenü Neu->Schlüssel
Nun kannst du einen Namen aussuchen, der später erscheinen wird
Klicke wieder im rechten Fensterteil mit der sekundären Maustaste und wähle im Kontextmenü Neu->Schlüssel
Dieser Schlüssel muss jetzt "command" heißen
Doppelklicke jetzt auf den Eintrag "(Standard)" im rechten Fenster und gib in das Wert-Feld den Pfad zum Programm ein, das ausgeführt werden soll
Jetzt müsstest du nur noch ein Programm haben, das dich nach dem Namen fragt.


----------



## xtramen01 (30. August 2011)

Danke Dir.


----------

